# Potentially the best looking algae (carpet)?



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

I haven't bothered to try and remove the hair algae (I think that's what it is) off this sponge filter for a while, and it's grown to look pretty cool. It doesn't look too bad in my opinion .

I had some bigger patches that were much lusher in my other tank, but it has long since been pulled out (should have taken a pic)


----------

